# running power to detached garage



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

Roundeye said:


> I want to run power to my detached garage. Its about 100 ft from the breaker box in the house, but there is also a power pole about 10 ft the garage. If I could get the power compant to come out and run power to the garage im sure all the lights and outlets will have to be ran and the box will have to be set up...which means ill also need an inspection. Would it be cheaper to have someone come in and wire it up since I have no idea what code is?


I'm pondering a similar setup meself. Is the transformer for your house also located on the pole? If you choose to let the power company run the service from that pole they will install another meter for your garage. Just be aware of extra meter and possible minimum electricity usage charges per month. A friend who has 2 meters started out with no extra charges, then $15, and now has increased to $25 per month.


----------



## Roundeye (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like ill run a 100 amp breaker from the main panel to a sub panel in the garage. Its 85 to 100 ft to the garage, what wire would I need ? Does it matter if I use conduit or pvc and how deep should it be buried? I want to run 3 or 4 flourescent lights, prolly bout 4 outlets and a 220 outlet for an air compressor.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

This is a subject that has been beaten to death on here. Do a search for sub-panels, garage, and you will find plenty of info. The only thing that would stop you from running 100 amp, is what the load is already at the home. You really need to do a load calculation, before just hooking up another structure into the mix.


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

Roundeye said:


> Looks like ill run a 100 amp breaker from the main panel to a sub panel in the garage. Its 85 to 100 ft to the garage, what wire would I need ? Does it matter if I use conduit or pvc and how deep should it be buried? I want to run 3 or 4 flourescent lights, prolly bout 4 outlets and a 220 outlet for an air compressor.


Someone else will need to chime in on your wire size and they are plenty of wire calculators online as well. Use electrical grade conduit (called PVC also I think) and check with your local codes on how deep to bury it.

And do as gregzoll suggested.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Zappa, they could get away with #10 on a 30 amp circuit, unless the compressor warrants the need for 30 to 40 amps just for it, then it should just be a 60 amp circuit. No need to go with a 100 amp for just a garage, unless they are running a full blown office out there, or conditioning the space for heat & air, due to they have a restored car in museum condition.


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Zappa, they could get away with #10 on a 30 amp circuit, unless the compressor warrants the need for 30 to 40 amps just for it, then it should just be a 60 amp circuit. No need to go with a 100 amp for just a garage, unless they are running a full blown office out there, or conditioning the space for heat & air, due to they have a restored car in museum condition.


True...true. But then then you have lazy type folk like me who can't stand to do the same work twice. I would rather spend the extra money and go larger than what I need for things that may change in the future. Don't ask me how I learned this over the years. :whistling2:


----------



## Roundeye (Jan 3, 2011)

I have plenty of space to add 100 amp breaker, who ever installed the central air and heat put too small of units in and I don't use them anymore...so that gives me room right there.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Roundeye said:


> I have plenty of space to add 100 amp breaker, who ever installed the central air and heat put too small of units in and I don't use them anymore...so that gives me room right there.


Again, you do not need 100 amp service out there. As for the HVAC, how did you determine that they were too small. Did you look at the plate, or just pull it out of the wind?

You really need to do a load calculation, before just doing something that could cause you problems in the long term, such as with your local city/village, when it comes to pulling a permit. Some places will also question why you want to put in 100 amp service in a outbuilding, and in turn, your property taxes go up and assessment changes, due to they think that you are running a business in it.

For a few lights, some 120 volt outlets, and a 220v compressor, you can get by with a 30 amp service, 60 if you plan on putting in a welder. 220v compressors are more efficient, but most will do fine on a 20 amp circuit, with the exception of the commercial large heavy duty high pressure ones, and that is a different story.


----------



## Roundeye (Jan 3, 2011)

Nope didn't just pull it out of thin air...had an hvac pro in when the hvac system wouldn't heat and cool the house...just bought the house....the furnace is 10kw which wont heat a n 1100 sq ft house with 9the ft ceilings. If I don't need 100 amp service that's even better.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Depending on the electric load that is already there, and if you already have 100 amp service, you need to do a load calculation, to determine what extra load you can add.


----------

